# Skittish squeakers



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey I recently got two does who are PETRIFIED of me. I know what I have to do so they get used to me but they are due for a clean out. But I'm worried that they will not let me pick them up or I may stress them out too much. What should I do?!?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Pick up their nest box when they run into it and transfer it to the box you keep them in for cleaning =) Or if they wont go into their nest box, toilet roll tubes, tunnels, anything they cant see you in really! I have a skittish mouse too!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------

